# Blinkschaltung



## Esser-Online (4. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe die Aufgabe, eine Schaltung zu entwickeln, wo eine Lampe für 0,5s leuchtet, danach für ganze kurze Zeit ausgeht, danach wieder für 0,5s leuchtet, etc. In der Schaltung soll auch ein Schalter vorkommen, der aber die ganze Zeit geschlossen bleiben soll. Es sollen nur Widerstände, Kondensatoren und Relais verwendet werden. Leider muss ich auch sagen, dass ich nicht sehr viel Ahnung hab. Aber ich bin schon etwas weiter gekommen und noch auf das Problem gestoßen, wie ich einen Kodensator entladen bekomme, der an einer Spannungsquelle hängt.
FÜr Ideen wäre ich sehr Dankbar

Esser-Online


----------



## tuxracer (4. Juli 2003)

Ich hoffe der Anhang hilft Dir weiter


----------

